# A 160 cubic feet nightmare if you're a hog



## lastofthebreed (Jan 28, 2015)

Got it finished up last night.  Gonna get it in the woods this weekend.  Get 'em used to going into it and then......BAM!!! ketch a bunch at a time.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 28, 2015)

lol at 1600 cf. I know a few guys who would throw a tarp over it and move in


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 28, 2015)

That's a good looking trap.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wild Turkey said:


> lol at 1600 cf. I know a few guys who would throw a tarp over it and move in



 I do too...

You need to be selling them things..


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2015)

That looks Killer....Is that Security gate on the sides?

We want to see the setup when its in the woods................keep us posted!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 29, 2015)

Good job. Best of luck with it.  Looking forward to a photo of it filled with hogs. 

You can edit your original post #1 & click on "Go Advanced" to update the thread Title to 160 cubic feet.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice Job are the sides, ends made from flatbar? What size?


----------



## lastofthebreed (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is the trap in action.  I finally got it set and put some corn soaked in diesel fuel this past weekend.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nicely done


----------



## antharper (Mar 6, 2015)

Good job !!!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 7, 2015)

When I first saw it I thought "Whoa... that's some psychedelic wire", then i looked at the second pic and realized it was a laser skeleton lol

Looks real nice, I would watch those pierce points tho they might be a weak link and break through if one gets a good enough hit on it.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm surprised you didn't put a top on it. You'll have some climb out of it.


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 8, 2015)

> I'm surprised you didn't put a top on it. You'll have some climb out of it.



Yes they will.  The holes in this cattle panel top was too large and small hogs got out.  They used the gate as a ladder: 

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll268/alsaqr/Runaway pig.jpg

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll268/alsaqr/Runaway Pig 2.jpg


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 10, 2015)

That is AWESOME!!!!!

I bet you were psyched coming up on your handywork doin its job!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2015)

Off topic kinda ... Why do you soak corn in diesel fuel?


----------



## lastofthebreed (Mar 10, 2015)

*Couple of points*

If you look closely, you will see bars welded over the top of the access door.  This was done to keep the hogs from using the door as an escape ramp.

The sides are 5 feet, never seen a hog that could jump that high.

I soaked my corn in diesel fuel at the suggestion of a friend who has been trapping hogs for a long time.  It seemed to work.

Good eye.  Yes, the trap is made out of a laser skeleton.  It's plenty strong.


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes, big hogs can jump five feet.  Actually they don't have to jump.  If the hogs can get their front feet over the top of the sides, they will pull themselves up and out of the trap.

If a group of hogs is caught, they will bunch up in the corner and some will climb up onto the backs of others and climb/jump out the uncovered top.  A secure top on the trap eliminates the possible loss but catching deer or turkey is a possibility.  Frequent trap checks is advised.

Pictures of the escaping hog tells the story of what can happen with an uncovered trap.  Cool escape photos.

Dave


----------



## rosewood (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't forget to hit those weld joints with some paint.

That is pretty close to the one we bought at Lowes.  Ours came with the top covered.  They used hog panels on the side and it is narrow gaps at bottom and wider up top.  Keeps the little runts from getting out.  Yours won't have that issue.

We did once have a large boar flip open one of the doors with his snout.  Some how he got it under the edge.  But if there is a crowd of them in there, they never get out as they are always pushing and shoving.  They get in that mass panic mode and even if one could get his snout under the door, another one would shove into him preventing any escape.


----------

